# nzxt vs Sunbeam



## Hariman (Aug 4, 2012)

hello im plannin to get a cabby

actully i need a WHITE/SILVER not black cabinet "dont ask why "

i was gonna get this one
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet

but then i saw few sunbeam cabinets and i was wondering shall i get them ? 
are they worth the money

nzxt is for 2.5 
sunbeam is for 4k

i like sunbeam's cabinet but do i get a standing one like this 9-Bay Acrylic Case-Sunbeamtech provide the best acrylic case pc for gaming and modding

prime has only these Buy Sunbeam Acrylic case | Sunbeam Acrylic case in India

well what would you guys say
does it have good airflow and stuff is it good enogh ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

Get NZXT Source 210. Far more superior than that acrylic case.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2012)

How much (money) for cabinet??

Need a white cabby??
See carbide 500R (white one)


----------



## Hariman (Aug 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> How much (money) for cabinet??
> 
> 
> 2.5 k
> ...



amazing cabinet i love the design 
but price 

yes i know sumbeam is 4k
but is it really worth the money i love the transpernt part but if it doesnt give good airflow and stuff then no point
then im sticking to nzxt 210 
it is good

oh and any other white cabinets ?


----------

